# Αεροπορικές εταιρείες, τι καημός κι αυτός!



## Porkcastle (Aug 1, 2010)

Mod's note: Συνέχεια από εδώ.


Alexandra said:


> ...Οι Έλληνες αεροσυνοδοί της παλιάς Ολυμπιακής ήταν μακράν οι χειρότεροι που έχω συναντήσει...



Τίποτα δεν είναι τυχαίο... ;)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 1, 2010)

Porkcastle said:


> Τίποτα δεν είναι τυχαίο... ;)


Μια και οφτοπικίζουμε μιλώντας για την Ολυμπιακή, θα παραθέσω δυο παραδείγματα από την αξέχαστη υπερατλαντική πτήση μου με τα φτερά της Ολυμπιακής. Αυτά δεν τα είχα ξαναδεί ποτέ, ούτε τα είδα έκτοτε σε καμιά άλλη εταιρεία:

Μια αεροσυνοδός κάθισε στο πτυσσόμενο κάθισμα απέναντί μου την ώρα της απογείωσης, μου ζήτησε το περιοδικό μου να διαβάσει, και δεν σηκώθηκε ούτε όταν έσβησε το "προσδεθείτε". Συνέχισε να ξεφυλλίζει το περιοδικό. Σε άλλες εταιρείες, εννοείται ότι οι αεροσυνοδοί πετάγονται σαν ελατήρια για να αρχίσουν τη δουλειά τους.

 Στο διπλανό πτυσσόμενο κάθισμα, ένας μεσήλικας φροντιστής, επειδή προφανώς ήρθε στη δουλειά του άυπνος μετά από διασκέδαση, αποκοιμήθηκε την ώρα της απογείωσης. Χρειάστηκε να τον ξυπνήσουν όταν έσβησε το "προσδεθείτε", για να σηκωθεί να ασχοληθεί με το σερβίρισμα.


----------



## SBE (Aug 1, 2010)

Εγώ δεν καπνίζω, με ενοχλούσε πάρα πολύ ο καπνός στα αεροπλάνα και δεν έχω ιδιαίτερη συμπάθεια προς τις αεροσυνοδούς της ΟΑ, αλλά νομίζω ότι η απάντηση "ψάξε μόνος σου να βρεις κάπου να καθίσεις" μπορεί να είναι αγενής, αλλά σου δίνει το ελεύθερο να ψάξεις. 
Επιπλέον λέει ότι η σύζυγος _begged_ her to move him το κείμενο τονίζει τη λέξη ακριβώς όπως το έκανα εγώ) λέγοντας
‘I don’t care if the plane is full. Sit him on the carpet, sit him in first class, but don’t sit him here."
Συγγνώμη, αλλά αυτό δεν είναι begging, και συμφωνώ με το δόχτορα ότι κάποια άλλη προστριβή υπήρξε μεταξύ αεροσυνοδού και επιβάτη. Το ζήτημα έπρεπε να έχει λυθεί πριν μπουν στο αεροπλάνο, ούτως ή άλλως. Αλλά και όταν μπήκαν στο αεροπλάνο έπρεπε να βρουν άλλες θέσεις από μόνοι τους. Δε μας λέει αν οι 11 κενές θέσεις ήταν στην πρώτη θέση. Αν ήταν, τότε μόνοι τους δε γινόταν να πάνε. 
Επίσης, η αεροσυνοδός δεν ήταν προϊσταμένη της καμπίνας, το λέει το κείμενο.
Αυτό που δε μου άρεσε στην όλη υπόθεση ήταν ότι του έκαναν ενέσεις και φώναξαν το γιατρό κλπ χωρίς να ενημερώσουν το προσωπικό. Επιπλέον, ξέρω ότι ήταν όλοι γιατροί, αλλά όταν έκανε την ένεση είχε ήδη χρησιμοποιήσει ολόκληρο το άλλο του φάρμακο (Albuterol υποθέτω), το οποίο έχει περίπου 100 δόσεις, κι είχε ξεκινήσει δεύτερο. Φαντάζομαι ότι έγινε νεκροψία και δεν βρέθηκε ότι πέθανε από τα φάρμακα, αλλά η υπερδοσολογία προκαλεί ανακοπή στη χειρότερη περίπτωση, δύσπνοια στην καλύτερη.


----------



## SBE (Aug 1, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Συνέχισε να ξεφυλλίζει το περιοδικό. Σε άλλες εταιρείες, εννοείται ότι οι αεροσυνοδοί πετάγονται σαν ελατήρια για να αρχίσουν τη δουλειά τους.



Όχι απαραίτητα στα μεγάλα ταξίδια. Όταν ξέρει ότι θα σας σερβίρει τον πρώτο γύρο φαγητού- ποτού μετά από δυο ώρες πτήσης, δεν έχει λόγο να πεταχτεί σαν ελατήριο κλπκλπ. Αυτό που έπρεπε να έχει κάνει ήταν να φύγει και να πάει εκεί που κάθονται την ώρα της πτήσης για να μην τη βλέπεις που κάθεται. Κατά τ' άλλα σε ΟΛΕΣ τις εταιρείες που έχω πετάξει οι αεροσυνοδοί κάποια στιγμή κάθονται και πιάνουν την πάρλα ή χαζεύουν στο βάθος. Στις υπερατλαντικές νυχτερινές ακόμα περισσότερο γιατί οι επιβάτες κοιμούνται. Επιπλέον τα τελευταία χρόνια έχουν μειώσει το προσωπικό καμπίνας στον αριθμό που ορίζουν οι διεθνείς κανονισμοί, οπότε έχουν περισσότερη δουλειά. Παλιότερα είχαν περισσότερο προσωπικό, για να εξυπηρετείται γρηγορότερα ο επιβάτης. Η μείωση του προσωπικού στην πτήση είναι ένα από τα ζητήματα που μπλέκονται στην απεργία της ΒΑ. 

ΤΟ μεγάλο σφάλμα της ΟΑ ήταν ότι οι υπάλληλοι φέρονταν σα να ήταν οι επιβάτες συμπατριώτες και φιλαράκια και θα έδειχναν κατανόηση για κάθε τσαπατσουλιά. 

Κατά τ' άλλα επειδή έχω ταξιδέψει πολύ με τη ΒΑ μπορώ να πω ότι οι αεροσυνοδοί της ήταν κάτι στρυφνές κι αγέλαστες ώριμες και έμπειρες κυρίες, οι οποίες σερβίριζαν το φαγητό πεταχτό, ακόμα και στην μπίζνες που έχω βρεθεί (της ΟΑ στην μπίζνες ήταν πολύ καλές). Οι μόνοι σοβαροί αεροσυνοδοί είναι της Λουφτχάνσα. 



Alexandra said:


> Στο διπλανό πτυσσόμενο κάθισμα, ένας μεσήλικας φροντιστής, επειδή προφανώς ήρθε στη δουλειά του άυπνος μετά από διασκέδαση, αποκοιμήθηκε την ώρα της απογείωσης. Χρειάστηκε να τον ξυπνήσουν όταν έσβησε το "προσδεθείτε", για να σηκωθεί να ασχοληθεί με το σερβίρισμα.



Υπάρχει κι η περίπτωση να ήρθε στη δουλειά του άυπνος γιατί πέρασε τη νύχτα στο νοσοκομείο να φροντίζει κάποιον άρρωστο και οι συνάδερφοι του έδειχναν κατανόηση και τον κάλυπταν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 1, 2010)

SBE said:


> Υπάρχει κι η περίπτωση να ήρθε στη δουλειά του άυπνος γιατί πέρασε τη νύχτα στο νοσοκομείο να φροντίζει κάποιον άρρωστο και οι συνάδερφοι του έδειχναν κατανόηση και τον κάλυπταν.


Προφανώς δεν έχει σημασία αν ήταν άυπνος από γλέντι ή νυχτέρι, το σημαντικό είναι ότι ήταν άυπνος.


----------



## Porkcastle (Aug 1, 2010)

Το δικό μου βραβείο αγένειας, ασέβειας και όλων των στερητικών α- πάντως πηγαίνει στην Easyjet. Δεύτερη με διαφορά στήθους η Aegean. Ειδικά στην τελευταία, μια που μιλάμε για αξιομνημόνευτα περιστατικά, έχω να καταθέσω τα εξής δύο:

1) Τον τελευταίο χρόνο και κάτι, μια και απέχω από την κατανάλωση κρέατος, φροντίζω να ζητώ πάντα vegetarian meal. Εκτός από τις άπειρες περιπτώσεις όπου μου έφεραν κανονικό γεύμα και μου έλεγαν (μετά από ευγενική παράκληση να μου αλλάξουν το γεύμα σε αυτό που ζήτησα) απλά να κάνω στην άκρη το κρέας και να φάω τη γαρνιτούρα, την τελευταία φορά που έγινε αυτό άκουσα να λέει η αεροσυνοδός που σέρβιρε στη συνάδελφό της, καμιά δεκαριά μέτρα μακριά, "ρε συ (sic), φέρε στο -αριθμός θέσης- το χορτοφαγικό γιατί μ' έχει ζαλίσει". Μετά, μόλις της το έδωσαν, το πέταξε στο τραπεζάκι μου κάνοντας το ποτήρι με νερό που είχα εκεί να εκσφενδονιστεί στον διπλανό μου...

2) Το καλύτερο: Πτήση της Athens Airways για Θεσσαλονίκη όπου επέβαινε _ένστολο_ πλήρωμα της Aegean. Με το που προσγειώνεται το αεροπλάνο και προτού σβήσει η επιγραφή "προσδεθείτε" (το αεροπλάνο δεν είχε σταματήσει ακόμα), μία αεροσυνοδός από το εν λόγω πλήρωμα σηκώνεται και ανοίγει τα ντουλαπάκια πάνω από τα καθίσματα. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να πέσει στο κεφάλι μου η χειραποσκευή της κι εγώ να χάσω τον κόσμο και να καταλήξω στο Παπαγεωργίου (όπου διαπίστωσαν πως είχα ελαφρά διάσειση). Όταν μάλιστα άρχισα να ζαλίζομαι και να μη βλέπω μέσα στο αεροπλάνο, ο προϊστάμενος του πληρώματος μού έκανε σκηνή, πως είμαι μυγιάγγιχτη (sic) και πώς κάνω έτσι...
Και επειδή φρόντισα μετά να μην τους αφήσω ήσυχους, για να μη φάει μήνυση η Aegean μού έδωσε προτεραιότητα επιβίβασης και δωρεάν αναβάθμιση σε business στην επόμενη πτήση μου με αυτούς. Προσφέρθηκαν μάλιστα να μου δώσουν και ...χαρτζιλίκι "για να πάρω ένα ταξί, φαγητό, κάτι", το οποίο εννοείται πως αρνήθηκα, εννοείται όχι ευγενικά.


Τέλος, για να πω και κάτι καλό, η Lufthansa και η Swiss έχουν την καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση και το ευγενικότερο πλήρωμα καμπίνας από όλες τις αεροπορικές με τις οποίες έχω πετάξει, παρότι οι περισσότεροι είναι κοντά στην ηλικία συνταξιοδότησης.


----------



## SBE (Aug 1, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Προφανώς δεν έχει σημασία αν ήταν άυπνος από γλέντι ή νυχτέρι, το σημαντικό είναι ότι ήταν άυπνος.



Σημασία έχει το να μην βγάζουμε συμπεράσματα για τα αίτια της κατάστασης του άλλου, πηγαίνοντας προς το μεμπτό. 
Στις πρώτες βοήθειες έμαθα π.χ. ότι ένας διαβητικός που δεν έχει πάρει τα φάρμακά του συμπεριφέρεται ακριβώς όπως ένας μεθυσμένος. μόνη διαφορά ότι δε βρωμάει οινόπνευμα. Κι όμως, πολλοί διαβητικοί έχουν υποστεί εξευτελισμούς από τρίτους ή αν λιποθυμήσουν δεν καλεί κανείς ασθενοφόρο γιατί νομίζουν ότι πρόκειται για μεθύστακα, επομένως καλά να πάθει.


----------



## SBE (Aug 1, 2010)

Porkcastle said:


> Το δικό μου βραβείο αγένειας, ασέβειας και όλων των στερητικών α- πάντως πηγαίνει στην Easyjet. Δεύτερη με διαφορά στήθους η Aegean.
> ...
> Τέλος, για να πω και κάτι καλό, η Lufthansa και η Swiss έχουν την καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση και το ευγενικότερο πλήρωμα καμπίνας από όλες τις αεροπορικές με τις οποίες έχω πετάξει, παρότι οι περισσότεροι είναι κοντά στην ηλικία συνταξιοδότησης.



Για την Ετζίαν ακούω κι εγώ παράπονα τώρα τελευταία, ενώ πρώτα δεν άκουγα, κι αναρωτιέμαι αν έχει συμβεί κάτι. 
Την Ήζι δεν την περιμένω καλύτερη, οπότε δε με απασχολεί, έχω πολλά χρόνια να πετάξω άλλωστε, ποιος τρέχει στο Λούτον. Κακοί μου φάνηκαν κι οι συνοδοί της Ιμπέρια. Σε πρόσφατη πτήση μου ο συνοδός έκανε καμάκι σε τρεις νεαρές Αγγλίδες επιβάτισσες οι οποίες ήταν ελαφρώς μεθυσμένες κι οι οποίες μπήκαν στο αεροπλάνο (στη Μαδρίτη) με μαγιώ και διαφανές παρεό, κάθισαν πίσω μου και άνοιξαν όλα τα αρώματα που είχαν αγοράσει και άρχισαν να κάνουν πόλεμο ποιά θα ψεκάσει την άλλη. Μετά από λίγο ήθελες να κάνεις εμετό από τον αεροψεκασμό. Ο συνοδός τους έφερνε συνέχεια ποτά, σε κάποια φάση είχε καθίσει δίπλα τους και πιάσανε το πίτσι πίτσι και κακακά τα γέλια (κι ο συνοδός μαζί) και να μου κλωτσάνε το κάθισμα, μέχρι που πήγα να καθίσω αλλού, αλλά κι εκεί τις άκουγες Σε όλο το αεροπλάνο τις άκουγες (και μύριζες τα αρώματα), αλλά οι συνοδοί δεν σταμάτησαν να τους δίνουν ποτά, ούτε τους ζήτησαν να σοβαρευτούν γιατί ενοχλούν. Μάλιστα σε μια φάση είπαν ότι κρύωναν με το αιρκοντίσιον, κι ο συνοδός πήγε κι ανέβασε τη θερμοκρασία, με αποτέλεσμα να έχει γίνει φούρνος το αεροπλάνο. 

Μίλαγα τις προάλλες με μια γνωστή μου αεροσυνοδό της ΒΑ, πρώην Ήζι, πρώην άλλες εταιρείες, και μου έλεγε ότι το πρόβλημα ξεκινάει κυρίως από τη διαφορά στα προνόμια και στο μισθό. Ορισμένες εταιρείες λειτουργούν ακόμα όπως παλιά η ΟΑ, με πολλές παροχές. Οι άλλες που έχουν αλλάξει το σύστημα στηρίζονται σε φρέσκο προσωπικό που έχει όρεξη για δουλειά, το οποίο μόλις καταλάβει ότι ότι δεν έχει και τόση γκλαμουριά η δουλειά σταματάει να δουλεύει ή πάει αλλού, όπου για λίγους μήνες δουλεύει ΟΚ και μετά φτου κι απ'την αρχή. 

Στη Λουφτχάνσα ένας συνοδός μια φορά παραλίγο να βγάλει έναν Έλληνα που μίλαγε στο κινητό του με τον μπαμπά του ενώ είχαν ήδη κλείσει οι πόρτες και το έλεγε μάλιστα "έλα μπαμπά, σε αφήνω γιατί θα μας δείρει κιόλας ο ναζί ο αεροσυνοδός". Γιατί δεν το έκανε, να το φχαριστηθούμε κι οι υπόλοιποι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 1, 2010)

SBE said:


> Σημασία έχει το να μην βγάζουμε συμπεράσματα για τα αίτια της κατάστασης του άλλου, πηγαίνοντας προς το μεμπτό.
> 
> Στις πρώτες βοήθειες έμαθα π.χ. ότι ένας διαβητικός που δεν έχει πάρει τα φάρμακά του συμπεριφέρεται ακριβώς όπως ένας μεθυσμένος.





SBE said:


> Σε πρόσφατη πτήση μου ο συνοδός έκανε καμάκι σε τρεις νεαρές Αγγλίδες επιβάτισσες οι οποίες ήταν ελαφρώς μεθυσμένες ...


...
International meeting of Diabetics Anonymous...


----------



## SBE (Aug 2, 2010)

Δυστυχώς, στην περίπτωση των Αγγλίδων ήταν εμφανέστατο ότι ήταν μεθυσμένες γιατί κατεβάζανε τα ποτά το ένα μετά το άλλο.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 2, 2010)

Να κάνω merge; http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=847 ;)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 2, 2010)

Μπορείς να κάνεις merge, μόνο που έχω αφήσει κι ένα λινκ στο προηγούμενο νήμα, πριν από τη μετακίνηση.


----------

